# Has anyone attempted..



## bettafan28

a zen themed betta tank? 

for example: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FvzIdf8I74

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/f/1982_Phillips2b.jpg

I would love to attempt an aquascape(correct word?) like those two in my fluval. My question where would I get the bamboo? and doesnt a betta fish like caves? I noticed alot of this tanks don't have a place for it to hide as much...maybe in the plants though?


----------



## weluvbettas

that tank on the vid is actullay a members tank . she said she bought the bamboo from her local craft shop (i think) and bettas love to hide in plants it helps them to destress.


----------



## bettafan28

It's a beautiful tank  and hmm..are theyre any big chain names that might have it? Like walmart or micheals maybe?


----------



## weluvbettas

they probally will do but i dont know for sure because we dont have walmarts across the pond (england). look in places like dollar stores you will be amazed wot you might find.


----------



## bettalover2033

bettafan28 said:


> a zen themed betta tank?
> 
> for example:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FvzIdf8I74
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/f/1982_Phillips2b.jpg
> 
> I would love to attempt an aquascape(correct word?) like those two in my fluval. My question where would I get the bamboo? and doesnt a betta fish like caves? I noticed alot of this tanks don't have a place for it to hide as much...maybe in the plants though?


yea that tank in the video is actually a members tank. his name is imugi


----------



## Drift

I was working on a zen theme for my 10 gallon I am working on but with all live aquatic plants. Unfortunately I do not have the best green thumb and all my plants are dying in that tank. However my other 10 gallon is like a jungle.
I have seen some discrepancy about placing real bamboo in tanks though. Some say it can cause problems with the water and will rot. Fake bamboo should be fine though.


----------



## bettafan28

Hmm..fake bamboo is doable but at the same time real bamboo would be a tad better. The only bamboo I come across ever is "lucky bamboo" and thats supposebly not even the real stuff lol and It would be awesome to start a low light tank for my future betta but I'm afraid Imma kill all my plants too


----------



## Phoxly

If you use real bamboo with the leaves on top, you need to make sure the leaves are out of the water I heard, so an open top tank (with a mounted light) would be good for this


----------



## WillowTree

I have seen some bamboo at Petland.


----------

